# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Moving Lilly Pilly

## Reiner

Maybe a silly question but how hard is it to move 1.8m high Lilly Pilly's? What I'm trying to ask is how great are the chances of survival and what would be the best way doing it.
Thanks
Reiner

----------


## Planned LScape

They are generally pretty tough, it's quite big to be transplanting though 
Try not to dig the roots back much, put it in a nice big hole and trim the plant back so as to stop the plant putting too much energy into the foliage when it can be redirected into surviving the transplanting. 
Guve it a good dose of conditioner too, like seasol and a good water

----------


## Reiner

Thank you Landscaper.......would it be ok doing this in winter now or better to wait for Spring? 
Reiner

----------


## Planned LScape

It may be ok now, but I'de probably wait till late winter, it will have a bit warmer weather to adapt transplanting then be actively growing again in spring

----------

